# upgrade to 24 gb ram



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

cheers. 
I have mobo p8p67 pro rev 3.1+i7 2600k processor and I have 2x8gb ram 1866 Fury black with cl 10 1.5v.My mobo have 4 slot of ram and I want to add another 2x4gb 1866 same Fury black to make 24 gb total of ram.It is possible without any issue?I check on manufacturer site  and support max 32gb of ram.
I want to upgrade to 24 gb ram because 16gb nowadays is minimum and in task manager sometime  I have ram usage very high 70-80% with one mozila open+one chrome open.
 Any opinion pls?thanks,


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't see why not. I'm planning to do something similar with my MSI X470 Gaming Pro sometime between now and later, though upgrading from 16GB to 48GB by adding 2x16GB sticks in addition to my 2x8GB. It should still run in dual-channel to my knowledge.

I've also been running 4+8GB in my laptop with no problems.

Edit: Here's my old rig (2600K, ASUS Sabertooth P67) tested with mismatched memory; 2x4GB HyperX Fury Black and 2x8 Patriot Viper.





Booted just fine (CMOS battery is dead so date is wrong). Didn't run any tests, but CPU-Z shows dual-channel. Didn't set memory speed or anything.




I can run some tests if you'd like.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

and wil work in dual asynchron or in single channel?


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

CPU-Z reported dual-channel


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

ok then I will purchase to 24 gb ram.nowaday 16gb ram in win 10 is still not enough....that OS eating ram very fast(don t know why)..
Probably 32 gb ram is safe for next years.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

Check what's using the most RAM in task manager. I haven't had any problems with 16GB unless I run Cemu or heavily modded Minecraft, two extremely memory hungry applications.
Also just making sure you saw my updated first post where I show that memory config working on similar hardware.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

with one chrome open+one mozila open I have 73% usage.If I launch a game or another application my memory go to 80 even 85% and in my knowledge if go to near 90% I take blue screen of death for sure.


----------



## Vycyous (Apr 20, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> with one chrome open+one mozila open I have 73% usage.If I launch a game or another application my memory go to 80 even 85% and in my knowledge if go to near 90% I take blue screen of death for sure.



Be sure to stagger the DIMMs across the 4 sockets/slots (4GB, 8GB, 4GB, 8GB) so that they run in a proper dual-channel configuration (Edit: like @sam_86314 mentioned and showed in the photo). Otherwise, you may end up with half (4GB) of each of your 8GB DIMMs running in single-channel.

However, honestly, it really just looks like you need to close some programs/applications and/or do some OS optimizations (Edit: or a clean install). System memory allocation seems quite high for "normal" usage. Not to mention, you're running an unlocked CPU on a locked motherboard (Edit: unrelated to memory usage, just an observation).

Edit: @gordon93 You didn't delete/reduce the size of the page file/virtual memory, did you?


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

Something isn't adding up. Here's my system idle except for five tabs open on Chrome. Not even at 20% memory usage.





Are there a lot of other programs running in the background?


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Be sure to stagger the DIMMs across the 4 sockets/slots (4GB,
> 
> Edit: @gordon93 You didn't delete/reduce the size of the page file/virtual memory, did you?


I never modify page/file virtual memory.I let windows decide



sam_86314 said:


> Something isn't adding up. Here's my system idle except for five tabs open on Chrome. Not even at 20% memory usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 140 process running


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

My system has 4 apps and 53 processes running right now. As of writing this, I'm transcoding video, watching 1440P YouTube, and have seven other tabs open. My memory usage is sitting at 28% (4.6GB out of 16GB).

You must have a bunch of programs eating up resources. I'd recommend going through them to find out which ones are.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

only 28%?u are a happy case.For example In my case sometime if I launch ghost recon wildland,msi AB show me sometime 12 gb ram is already used and climb up to 13 gb ram.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 20, 2019)

That's what leads me to believe you have some program or group of programs eating up your system resources.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 20, 2019)

what's your ram usage when the os loads?


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 20, 2019)

16 GB is enough, you're exaggerating a bit. A lot of that usage is down to chrome & other programs in the background, some of which can easily be closed. Of course more RAM is generally better.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 20, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> with one chrome open+one mozila open I have 73% usage.If I launch a game or another application my memory go to 80 even 85% and in my knowledge if go to near 90% I take blue screen of death for sure.


It makes no sense. Check for other programs/services/processes running in background, cause this is my 16GB RAM with 20 tabs in Chrome, Thunderbird and a ton of background applications:

As you can see, chrome eats a lot when you have many tabs with heavy content, which is clearly indicated by all numbers.
...but on your screenshot all 3 browsers barely reach 500MB combined usage.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm with everyone else here. 16GB is enough unless you are doing "special reason" tasks. You either have too many chrome tabs open and forgotten about them (incredible memory hog), lots of open photoshop editting or similar, or there is something wrong/up with an app/service that has clogged up memory pages. Try W10 update, reboot, selective load, including chrome add-in apps, and a little analysis. 

If you really ARE frequently and genuinely using up 16GB, then an incremental upgrade to 24GB is a waste of time IMO. You should go 32GB, and then Windows will no longer have to "actively manage" memory usage, it can just chomp and allocate away.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 20, 2019)

Something is eating your ram cause its not shown in task mgr and its not your chrome or Firefox


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2019)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/rammap

I'd suggest grabbing the RAMMap program and using it to figure out what is eating up so much memory.

As for upgrading to 24GB and having mis-matched memory, it isn't really an issue.  As long as both channels are matched, you'll still run "proper" dual-channel.  The only issue you _might_ have is that with all 4 memory slots full, the IMC of the 2600K might now be capable of running the memory at 1866, or even 1600.  You might have to drop the RAM speed down to 1333 to get things stable with 4 sticks.  I don't really remember how well the 2600K handled 4 sticks of RAM.


----------



## Vario (Apr 20, 2019)

Something is very wrong with your windows, probably a rogue program is eating up all your ram.  Try to figure out what it is and remove it before you spend a lot of money on more RAM.  It would likely just fill the 24GB up too.

Here I am sitting 14% of my 16GB memory at idle in Win 7 with one browser and two tabs open.   Win 10 I would expect to be similar.

edit: 11% with the browser shut.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 20, 2019)

I restarted windows,and now I have 38% usage with grw game running,so its fine now I think.Don t figure out what happen because sometime memory usage goes to 73-85% instantly.probably someone mines me and I don t know.i scan pc with windows defender and I have no threats and windows is up to date.Maybe something wrong with OS.


----------



## Vario (Apr 20, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> I restarted windows,and now I have 38% usage with grw game running,so its fine now I think.Don t figure out what happen because sometime memory usage goes to 73-85% instantly.probably someone mines me and I don t know.i scan pc with windows defender and I have no threats and windows is up to date.Maybe something wrong with OS.



Can always reformat and rebuild the OS, clear all the junk out.  Or try MalwareBytes and see if it finds anything.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 20, 2019)

1.   Four sticks puts a greater load on your IMC than two so if you have an OC, you may lose it.

2.  Mixing sticks that came in different packages is a crap shoot.   If you buy them and they don't work, tough noogies; if they didn't come in same package, there is no guarntee that they will work together.

3.  To get success in this crapshoot ... you want to minimize and differences... that means same speed, same timings , same manufacturer, same version, same RAM module OEM and same size.   Again, even if all is a match, it's a crapshoot. 

4.  Examples ... Up through DDR3, if ya wanted to go all out on memory OC'ing you bot Mushkin Redline.   I bought a pair of 8 GB DDR3-2400 CAS 10 and still in use to this day.   We were doing a build for a user very similar to mine but he wanted the Corsair Vengeance Pro which had exact same specs and same OEM supplier.  About 2 years later he wanted to go to 4 x 8GB and bought 2 more sticks ... same brand and model number but a later version.  Didn't work .... Up thru version 4.5 Corsair used the same Hynix modules with 10-12-12-28 timings as Mushkin.  From 4.51 and later, they used a cheaper brand w/ 10-12-12-32 timings.    Even after reducing the timings for all 4 sticks to 10-12-12-32, they didn't work ... luckily newegg allowed the return and he bought a new pair of Mushkins which had not changed suppliers.     With the same OEM , the 4 worked fine but he had to drop his OC by 0.1 Ghz ... eith r pair worked fine at his original OC but w/ the extra load from 4 sticks it was not stable.

Another time way back when had another user who wanted to go from 2 x 1Gb to 4 x 1GB DDR2 (mighta been 2GB can't remeber) .  It was well into DDR2's period and DDR3 was not far away ... so options were limited.  Mushkin and Corsair had nothing left on the market.   So I grabbed 2 GSkill modules for him ... and added them to his original Corsairs.   No go no matter what I did ... so he asked me to try getting another pair of the GSkills and they went in fine w/o any adjustments.   He told me to keep the Corsairs.  My son had  a pair of Mushkins with almost same specs ... the guy's Corsair's where newer and had slightly better timings then my son's Mushkins.  On a lark, put them in, boosted the timings on the Mushkins to match and the mix match worked fine.

5.  I have to agree... with your stated usage, I am not seeing why you are seeing this much RAM usage,  however.   We normally let employees use their preferred browser and Office Suites.   But I was continually befuddled by idential machines with idential OS / software where one was slow and a drudge to use and the other was not.   Removing Chrome solved the problem.  Doesn't make any sense why 1 box would be snappy a hell and one would be bogged down when both were identical.  Reinstalled Chrome and the slowness returned.  You might wanna try uninstalling Chrome including all user data and cleaning out registry of all things Chrome and see if that solves the problem. 

6.  if not using a subscription based Premium AV / malware solution, temporarily disable whatever you are using and try downloading a 30 day free trial of Kaspersky Total Security.  
https://usa.kaspersky.com/downloads/thank-you/total-security-free-trial

I often find that it finds things that the freebies miss.

About 5 years ago, my sister-in-law was using the built in Windows thing (today's versions much better but no 100% by any means) ... I d/l'ed KTS and it found 1200 infections ... it removed most of them, about a dozen more required special utilities and the last 4 or 5 had to be done manually.  She got tired of the popups so uninstalled it... in 6 months she was back w/ another 500 infections.

Look here and you may be shocked at the protection ratings ... 

AnnLabs = 4.5
Malware Bytes = 4.5
EScan = 4.5
BitDefender = 5.5
Trend Micro 5.5

Kaspersky scored 6.0 with 100% detection in the 4 tests.  Windows Defender got a 6.0 rarting with 3 x 100% and 1 x 99.9% ...and while 99.9% seems perty good, that means it actually allowed 137 different infections in.  So regardless of what ya use, always worthwhile if ya suspect something is 'off' performance wise, to try something else.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 21, 2019)

I launched vlc player to watch a simple movie-very high,very high 73% usage,task-high
total 220mb.scanned today with defender 0 threats.



newtekie1 said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/rammap
> 
> I'd suggest grabbing the RAMMap program and using it to figure out what is eating up so much memory.
> 
> .


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 21, 2019)

So the issues seems to be the Mapped File, it is using 8GB.  It shouldn't be using nearly that much active RAM, a normal system should usually be under 1GB.

So switch over to the File Summary tab in RAMMap, and sort by the Active column.  That will tell you what files are being loaded into RAM and taking up the most space.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2019)

As point of note -- even if they are the same brand, speed and model. Be sure to check the timings. before you initiate any XMP profiles. 

I had two different ram kits that were the same brand, speed & model but different rivisions and enabling XMP messed about with my system badly.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 21, 2019)

is still enough 16gb  of ram in 2019?kaspersky+grw+rammap=84% usage.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2019)

Running a RAMdisk?


----------



## lsevald (Apr 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> As point of note -- even if they are the same brand, speed and model. Be sure to check the timings. before you initiate any XMP profiles.
> 
> I had two different ram kits that were the same brand, speed & model but different rivisions and enabling XMP messed about with my system badly.



Agreed. Also setup your system so it will boot up memtest86+ directly from a USB thumb drive/cd/dvd or similar before messing with anything ram related (BIOS settings, adding/removing ram modules) , as booting up windows with unstable memory might cause havoc on your filesystem and corrupt everything if you are unlucky. Let it run error free for a few passes before moving on. I usually also disconnect my main hard drives to be sure this can't happen.


----------



## Vario (Apr 21, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> is still enough 16gb  of ram in 2019?kaspersky+grw+rammap=84% usage.


There must be something else going on.  If you buy more ram, its possible it will use 84% of the 24GB, might not be the fix.  I wonder about a rogue program using up extra memory.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 21, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> is still enough 16gb  of ram in 2019?kaspersky+grw+rammap=84% usage.



I've already told you the next step.  Something else it taking up the memory, that amount of memory usage is not normal, and you have to switch to the File Summary tab in RAMMap and sort by Active to find out what files are mapped to memory and taking up so much space.


----------



## gordon93 (Apr 24, 2019)

I added another 2gb ddr3 module to 1333 and surprise, it accepted it in the system with the other 2 of 8gb 1866, even if it's different generation, and I see it does not block my system. And although I have 3 slots busy in 4 , in cpu-z reads it as dual, probably asynchronous.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 24, 2019)

It could be the built in cache within windows...it uses unused ram in large amounts sometimes....
The more RAM you have the more it will use. But it releases that RAM if its actually needed.
If you really run out of RAM; and have virtual memory disabled; trust me, your computer will slow
down to molasses speeds. then you will start to get red alert warnings with long memory address strings.

Did you try to disable SuperFetch yet?
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/what-is-superfetch/

https://www.tenforums.com/general-support/42782-should-i-disable-paging-file-my-ssd.html

In my opinion; 16GB with a fast NVME with virtual memory enabled is
plenty. if you do happen to run out of RAM, NVME SSD's are so fast you 
wont see much of a difference in speed.


----------



## gordon93 (May 5, 2019)

I did the step. What is interesting now, I have memory usage after booting about 13%, before with 16gb I was about 20%. I hope  is ok
on the ram it says it would have timing cl 10, the motherboard Is set to 11-11-11 automatically.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 5, 2019)

You are avoiding the real issue here. More hardware does not fix issues, it merely hides them - often only temporarily.

Figure out what eats that RAM and you can make good decisions on what to do with it.


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2019)

You added more ram.... it makes complete sense that when you add more but use remains around the same, the % goes down. This is basic math. 

Did you enable xmp to get your timings?


----------



## gordon93 (May 13, 2019)

utorent latest version FAULT because have it adware and bundle.With old version of 2.2.1 no more leaking memory problem.
case solved and closed.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 13, 2019)

Utorrent went downhill a long time ago and yes it is a memory hog, I personally use qbitorrent these days, no issues with this for quite a long time. So what's your ram usage at now you found the culprit and you also bought some more ram, you were told to find what was eating your ram before buying more, but you have it now so nvm


----------



## Vayra86 (May 13, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> utorent latest version FAULT because have it adware and bundle.With old version of 2.2.1 no more leaking memory problem.
> case solved and closed.



Would strongly recommend Qbittorrent instead. Its light, noncommercial and frequently updated, and no funny business.

Staying on an *old *Utorrent version is not exactly the best way to go.


----------



## Tartaros (May 13, 2019)

I would do a clean install. I have the same av, use full geforce experience, other minor programs in background and opera with a pair of tabs and I'm at 3,2g. Looks like you might have some undesired visitor.


And try qbittorrent, is miles better than utorrent and no dodgy shit in it. Also try opera, with a little tinkering it does the same things as chrome.


----------



## gordon93 (May 13, 2019)

yes many people  recommend me qbit or deluge ,but something is strange with that clients because I can't accommodate with them
I just tried qbittorent and deluge, but both of them seem a little strange interface and can not accommodate with them. Is not like utorent. in utorent show an absolutely everything like: seed, dwl, up, peer dl, client, IP, inactive, active torent etc,etc.. on a SINGLE page .And they have some strange settings that I have not accommodated.And have some advanced settings that give me the impression they limited my upload, and can t make ratio anymore. It's limited uploading with deluge or qbit ... or maybe im wrong don t know
I mean with utorent I can make ratio very fast.With deluge or qbit it give me impression all upload is very slow equal with zero :|


----------

